# Abmelden-Taste auf der Tastatur neu belegen?



## der jonas (21. Juni 2005)

hoi also wie ihr Ja schon aus meinem Titel erkennt hab ich eine Tastatur! 
tja und diese hat eine Taste mit der ich Windows abmelden kann,
aber ich benutz die taste nicht wirklich oft und da frag ich mich ob man die taste nicht einfach anders belegen kann?
ich hoffe auf eure hilfe ansonsten werd ich wohl für immer eine unbenutzte Taste auf meiner tastatur haben 
cu Jonas

hat von euch da keiner ne Ahnung?


----------

